# Mystery Plant!



## Lrobbins (Feb 6, 2014)

I just got a plant today for my betta bowl. They guy told me it was a low light plant although he could not tell me the name. I love the way it looks, so I got it, but after having it for 6 hours it has begun to wilt. What is the name of this plant and what advice on caring for it would you suggest?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

is that supposed to be an aquatic plant? Or did he sell it to you as a terrestrial plant?

EDIT
nevermind saw your post in the plant id section. Your humidity levels are too low.


----------



## alanle (May 8, 2013)

Doesn't look like it will grow in submerged. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

IMO most likely that: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=238


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Probably a Hygrophila indeed, but with some deficiencies, hence the pale leaves.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes, H. corymbosa

It is iron deficient as I mentioned in this thread:http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/90227-help-asap.html


----------

